# Looking for month long lease/rental of MULTIPLE (4-10) skidsteers ASAP



## hiringus (Feb 4, 2010)

With or without operators! If you have machines with two operators each please give me your best prices NOW. Get your guys busy for the next 3-4 weeks MINIMUM. 

No operators? Machines sitting? Make money to help pay them off. 

Also looking for leads on where to rent a BUNCH. Willing to rent a semi to transport 10 machines to VA/DC/MD AREA. Please let me know if you have any options. Don't miss this chance.


----------



## tc21 (Feb 24, 2007)

If your interested we are willing to travel. Truck, plow, and skid. Thanks


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I got a 2 skid steers and enough operators headed down to go 24 a day. Im interested


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

1 skidsteer here ready to roll with truck and trailer to haul it v plow on truck too 913-220-8733 kirk


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

*snow removal*

Im interested Please contact me at (860) 883-4640 thank you Brian


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

*snow removal*



hiringus;997059 said:


> With or without operators! If you have machines with two operators each please give me your best prices NOW. Get your guys busy for the next 3-4 weeks MINIMUM.
> 
> No operators? Machines sitting? Make money to help pay them off.
> 
> Also looking for leads on where to rent a BUNCH. Willing to rent a semi to transport 10 machines to VA/DC/MD AREA. Please let me know if you have any options. Don't miss this chance.


Im interested Contact me at(860)883-4640 Brian


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

If this is a lagitimate post......please contact us at [email protected]

We can discuss details We are a large snow plowing company based in the Indy area but have worked in the DC metro area and all the way up to NYC.

Equipment is ready to roll out asap.


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

Seems a little fishy. If i dont recall i saw a post from them where they were using a snow blower and a car.Be some pissed guys if you drove a long ways to find out they were jack legs.


----------



## hiringus (Feb 4, 2010)

kcplowmata;999175 said:


> Seems a little fishy. If i dont recall i saw a post from them where they were using a snow blower and a car.Be some pissed guys if you drove a long ways to find out they were jack legs.


I am sorry that I like to use the proper equipment for the job at hand. There is a huge difference between 5 residentials with 20 inches of snow and an entire city with 4 feet. Please don't try to thread jack my posts again. I am sorry I have no use for a single skid several states away. The guys with real numbers have already been in contact with me and they will post when we are all done if all goes well.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

are you just looking for skidsters or trucks also


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Seems fishy to me also.... we have 4-trucks / 2-16' pushers / 4 skids in the DC metro area as of this post. plenty more to send, we have been in contact with most of the contracts and all is good so far...he does not know how big our company is or he would have conatcted us...ussmileyflag


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm in dc now too. we have 6 skid steers (2 of my own, 4 of my subs) and 1 small 1 yard cat loader. Sounds very fishy. Guy has similiar posts on cl. http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/wan/1597229001.html


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

He might have good intentions but id hate to see guys travel across the U.S. for nothing or not get paid in a long time. Heck i live in K.C. and i got one bucket truck with a tranny down in Carroll Iowa and two guys working with a bucket truck in Lawton Oklahoma. So i aint afraid to travel but i need paid in a very timely manner and i doubt those guys can.If i am wrong i apologize


----------



## hiringus (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess I don't understand how something "seems fishy" because you were not contacted or that you might have seen a post on Craigslist. Besides posting on the thread several guys took the extra 10 minutes and contacted my via phone or email. I am sorry if I might have overlooked some people but I think it is more important for me to focus on the bigger picture. Which is more important, finding two big players that can meet my 15-20 machines i'm looking for to get this huge contract or dick around with 20 people with 1 skid each that are trying to play hardball? To the guys who contacted me saying you have 1 skid to rent the title of this thread clearly states 4 to 10. I understand you might be seeking work which is fine but please don't hate on me for looking out for my bottom line. Why would I pay you 500 in fuel to bring your one machine when some bigger companies can bring 5 for 1800? 

I am brutally honest and I expect the same in return but some of you have not even spoken to me on the phone and are trying to call me out. Take me as you want and make your own assumptions if you must but I'm not here to find friends, I'm here to make money. If I can help some of you make some too in the process then that just sweetens the deal for me.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

ive already made my assumptions!! we gotta regular ron clapper here!!!!


----------

